# Possible foal buy



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok so I decided on buying a foal instead of breeding to my mare. This foal isnt even weaned yet but I can put a down payment on so when he gets weaned all we do is pay the rest and pick him up. This is a preformance ranch and the guy said he "guarantees he will have speed" I LOVE this foals marking though that is what caught my eye he is soooo cute.

Here he is









Here is his sire










the foal should mature around 15 to 15.3 hh


----------



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is some of his half bros ans sisters


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I am going to be completely honest here. I've seen the horses from this ranch for sale on Craigslist and I am not impressed. 

Their stud really has nothing going for him except that he's a pretty color and he has a decent shoulder. I could pick him apart, but the biggest thing I see is that he's VERY butt high (and no, it's not that he's on uneven ground...if you look at his hooves, they are on the same level). So, unless the mare is amazing, a lot of his faults are going to be passed on to his progeny.

What are your plans for the foal?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

One thing I can notice is all the siblings have small hooves and sit very upright on their pasterns. May be a bad farrier job, but I doubt it looking at the sire.


----------



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

well all around horse and a barrel/pole


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I noticed that too, Kayella. I'm hoping that second sibling grows out of those posty hind legs and sickle hocks.

OP, another thing I want to say about this ranch...it seems like they put A LOT of stock in color. Every single one of their ads touts the horse's color more than its conformation or potential. 

Also, I'd like to know exactly what their stud has done, as far as showing or competitive sports. If he hasn't done anything but be a stud because he's a pretty color, I'd be looking elsewhere.

That colt you're looking at is cute, but I'd have to see his dam in order to make a judgement call on what he's going to look like when he's older. If the mare is as average as the stud, again, I'd say pass.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree that the sire is nothing special at all. The only thing i like about his conformation is His shoulder as Drafty mentioned and his bum. He actually has more faults than good points.
As for the foals, the only one i like is the last, and its hard to tell how they will develope when they are older.
And from what very little you can see of the mare, she has very poor hindquarters and is roach-backed.


----------



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

what about mott ranch


----------



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

heres some of the foals i am interested at mott ranch

























i liked this one alot


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

It is very difficult to judge foals at this age, so I had a look at the parents. I looked up their stallions and was not impressed at all... no better than the cremello (worse IMO - palomino makes me cringe with his HUGE body and tiny legs). If the foals are out of their stallions I would steer clear, and look for something of higher quality. A couple of their mares look ok, but most appear to have fairly major conformation faults too.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Unrelated, but I also am confused about the roan foals that they have on their foal pages - I guess the palomino stud _could_ be a minimal roan, but he sure doesn't look it! They have a couple of roan foals (2011 and 2010) that do not appear to have a roan parent (mares most obviously are not). Seems as dark as the palomino stallion is that roan would be obvious on him too.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

based on the sire i would not buy any of his get. he's got way too many flaws. the mare (although you can only see her hind end) is enough to scare me away- look at that roach back. find another baby!


----------

